# Onkyo TX-NR707 bass management issues



## balor1eye (Aug 17, 2012)

While running some bass test tones yesterday on my NR707, I discovered that the receiver is ignoring my crossover settings in all modes except THX Cinema. I have all my speakers set to 'small' and 80Hz.

Anyone else experience this? While my mains CAN produce sound down to about 40Hz, I'd rather the sub handle anything under 80Hz, regardless of the source or DSP mode.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Could you be more specific regarding how you are determining this?


----------



## balor1eye (Aug 17, 2012)

bkeeler10 said:


> Could you be more specific regarding how you are determining this?


Playing bass test tones and listening to my speakers. Only in THX Cinema mode does the sub play and no sound/motion occur on my mains. In all other modes, sound (or only motion if below ~40Hz) comes from my mains.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

The only thing I can recommend you check is to be sure you're not in Direct mode. I believe that Direct mode ignores all crossover settings. It just looks at the source and sends sounds to each speaker as the source dictates, without changing anything. This would result in what you're experiencing. There may be another setting that could cause it, but I'm not aware of it.


----------



## balor1eye (Aug 17, 2012)

No. It occurs in all modes other than THX Cinema, as I stated above, even in all other THX modes.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Is Audessey enabled?


----------



## balor1eye (Aug 17, 2012)

dougc said:


> Is Audessey enabled?


Yes. It shows up on the display as active.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

How does it measure with Audessey set to off? Do you have Double Bass enabled? Should be off for THX. Is sub LPF set to 80?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I have no suggestions, but am following with interest. It seems to defy bass management rules as I understand them.


----------



## balor1eye (Aug 17, 2012)

I finally had some time to play with this some more. I jumped the gun - everything's working as it should. My mains are apparently vibrating sympathetically with my sub and look like they're firing when they're not.

I turned off the external amp to my mains and played test tones from the sub - the main's woofers are vibrating without any power to them.

All this hubbub for naught. Sorry everyone.


----------



## John West (11 mo ago)

balor1eye said:


> I finally had some time to play with this some more. I jumped the gun - everything's working as it should. My mains are apparently vibrating sympathetically with my sub and look like they're firing when they're not.
> 
> I turned off the external amp to my mains and played test tones from the sub - the main's woofers are vibrating without any power to them.
> 
> All this hubbub for naught. Sorry everyone.


I am interested in getting the amp up and running all my surround speakers. I don’t have the original remote and have programmed a universal remote to do some basic functions. I also don’t have the original mic for setup. Does the mic have to be fancy?


----------

